# Amprolium Dosage (Corid)



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I need to know the dosage for this product. I've got powder (Corid) but it's 20% and has directions on the package. I found this small bottle of Corid liquid. The only other Corid we've found around here was in gallon jugs and cost about $90!!  This is 9.6%???
I'm going to split this with another club member, as it will last forever, but we don't know how much to put into the water. 

EDIT: I took a picture of the wrong side of the bottle. What's the difference in a "drench" and just putting this stuff in the water?? 
There's directions for use in drinking water and directions for use as a drench.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's about 1 to 2 teaspoons per gallon of drinking water:

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#coccidios

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> It's about 1 to 2 teaspoons per gallon of drinking water:
> 
> http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#coccidios
> 
> Pidgey


So 6 - 12 ml is the same as 1 to 2 teaspoons? I could go measure it, but it's easier to ask you. 

EDIT:...never mind... got it. forgot I had measuring spoons in my kitchen. LOL...........5 ML is 1 teaspoon in case any one else reads and wonders.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, we get ours from Foy's and they say "one teaspoon per gallon of water for 5 - 7 days".

Don't know if there is a difference in concentration for Corid. Foy's, like most of the pigeon supply houses, repackages their stuff and seem to never put any general info on the container.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

i was wondering so thanks...also the drench I think it means the active med is added to a liquid....how often do you use corid or do you just keep it on hand?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

spirit wings, for us, we alternate with Sulmet, about every 4 months.


----------

